# New EMT convicted in fatal prank



## MMiz (Jan 25, 2006)

*New EMT convicted in fatal prank*
_Though warned, he shocked a co-worker with a defibrillator_

LEBANON -- Joshua Philip Martin was in his fourth day on the job as a rescue-squad worker in Russell County when, in a playful mood, he decided to reach into the front seat of the ambulance and zap one of his co-workers with the defibrillator paddles. The rookie's mistake was fatal

Yesterday, in Russell Circuit Court, a judge convicted Martin, 25, of involuntary manslaughter, warning the burly but pink-faced young man that when he returns to court in March, he likely will be sent to prison. He faces a maximum sentence of 10 years.

*Read More!*


----------



## TexasMedic (Jan 25, 2006)

I'm actually surprised that he may only get 10 years.   qualified to use it or not, as a *trained*  EMT you should know not to play a round with defibrillators.   I feel no sympathy for the indivdual who pulled the prank, only for the family and friends that lost a loved one who was only doing her job.  However, I dont quite understand how/why she would have allowed him to put the pads on her.  
 I think it a real shame that there are people in this world that we trust in to save our lives, but dont know the simple workings of a device and the contraindications of such.


----------



## Wingnut (Jan 25, 2006)

I'm completely speechless.


----------



## VinBin (Jan 26, 2006)

Its amazing that an EMT class or the rescue squad wasnt able to pull this idiot out before he got certified (I'm assuming he pulled stupid s*** like this before this incident)...


----------



## daemonicusxx (Jan 26, 2006)

I wonder what the probation period, and company training is like. i know at my company, they put you with an FTO for three days. and you have to get a signature before you can ride with one partner. im not surprised tho, im an FTO at my company, ive had trainees before that i couldnt sign the training release form. they just get sent to the next FTO to then get signed off. i actually got one back as my "new" partner. one that i didnt release.


----------



## MedicPrincess (Jan 26, 2006)

*devils advocate*

Let me play the devils advocate for a minute.  But first, this was an awful tradegy that proves why people need to stop the nonsense when playing with life and death equipment.

But lets take trip down EMTLIFE memory lane.

Remember this thread?

http://www.emtlife.com/showthread.php?t=2207&highlight=DARWIN


Why was that funny then, but this time it isn't?  It it because the other EMT died?  or because she was an "unsuspecting victim" and not part of the game?  Shouldn't there be charges in this case as well?

Don't get me wrong, I laughed at the Darwin award but was appalled at this story.  Perhaps its all in the delivery method of the story.


----------



## VinBin (Jan 26, 2006)

Well, you said it EMTPrincess, she was an "unsuspecting victim" that warned him once already to stop playing with it...

The story you posted stated that he "placed the paddles on his chest", knowingly waited till the 2nd guy charged it up, and then was shocked, he CLEARLY KNEW WHAT WAS COMING!

Theres a big different between someone joking around asking to be hit with a hammer, and someone else hitting them with it...and someone unknowingly getting hit across the face with one...


----------



## coloradoemt (Jan 26, 2006)

This is just proof of what I have thought for a long time, just because you can GET your EMT cert does it mean you should BE an EMT.


----------



## Jon (Jan 30, 2006)

www.jems.com - there is a good critique of this written by A.J. Heightman.


----------



## MecklenburgEMT_RS20 (Jan 31, 2006)

*This make everyone in EMS look like idiots*

It's bad that the mistakes of one person in the field can have such a devastating effect on the whole system.  This guy really screwed up and you would think that common scene of even the slightest bit would have told him not to do it....but....the acts of this one person makes you and me and every other EMT and Paramedic out there look like....IDIOTS.....and frankly him only getting 10 years is not enough....i think that he deserves life for his stupidity.......but thats just my opinion....

M. Herndon, EMT-B


----------



## ffemt8978 (Jan 31, 2006)

Meck, 

Welcome to our own little corner of dysfunction.


----------



## coloradoemt (Feb 2, 2006)

MecklenburgEMT_RS20 said:
			
		

> It's bad that the mistakes of one person in the field can have such a devastating effect on the whole system. This guy really screwed up and you would think that common scene of even the slightest bit would have told him not to do it....but....the acts of this one person makes you and me and every other EMT and Paramedic out there look like....IDIOTS.....and frankly him only getting 10 years is not enough....i think that he deserves life for his stupidity.......but thats just my opinion....
> 
> M. Herndon, EMT-B


 
I think 10 years is a bit steep... Granted it was an extemely stupid thing to do but if we threw people in jail for life simply because they did something stupid most of our pt's would be safely tucked away in jail...


----------

